# HO Slot France



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I came across this website after looking at the links on TJet Tim's website. 'HO SLot France". The track detailing and photography are what caught my eye. VERY cool! Makes me want to redo a lot of my track. Be sure and go through all the links as there are awesome photos on virtually every page. These guys are detail masters with cars to match. :thumbsup: 










http://hoslotfrance.free.fr/

Any members of this club visit here?

-Scott V.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

I agree, neat site

I already know it for some time and in fact it's in my links page from my website (under Brands Hatch replica - as they have put one up, and a neat one if my memory's good)


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

zanza-have you ever been to Slotmania?


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

No never....but I know it's in Germany, so not so so far from here...around 500 kilometers.
Maybe one day


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Scott - Nice post, I hadn't seen it. I love the landscaping, yet the track is extremley functional. 
Jim


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Some great pix on the site! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## hoslotfrance (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi guys ! Sorry to be late at the party... :wave:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Salut la France ! Ca pulse ?


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

22tall said:


> zanza-have you ever been to Slotmania?


We will there...GREAT show!

-----------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnnies.com


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Hey HOSLOTFRANCE....*

What ( or who's ) are the roadster sportscars in Gallery 2?? Are those tjet or afx bodies? Very nice and among my favorite style of cars. Just wondering. tjd


----------



## hoslotfrance (Mar 6, 2006)

*roadster bodies*

Hi ! They are racing legends resin bodies . They fit on magna or turbo .
(We rarely run with t'jets because there are steps with Tyco "quick click" joiners...).


----------

